# Angeln in Kroatien vom Strand aus.



## Hechtangler123 (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

jetzt brauche ich eure Hilfe. Ich fahre kommenden Freitag nch Kroatien Kvarner Bucht. Ich will dort vóm Strand aus angeln, habe aber garkeine Ahnung wie was und womit. 

Also könnt ihr mir sagen 
-wie weit man werfen muss, 
-was für eine Montage (Grund,Pose)
-wie schwer das Blei sein sollte,
-welches Wurfgewicht die Ruten haben sollten?
-welche Köder
-welche Schnurdicke
-und was man gut vom Strand aus fängt

Bitte helft mir bis freitag! #h 

Viele Grüße Dirk


----------



## boat_c19 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Strand aus.*

Weißt du wie groß die Kvarner Bucht ist?


----------



## detimmerlued (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Strand aus.*

ich habe in Griechenland mit meinem normalen Brandungsgeschirr geangelt.
- Brandungsrute 100-250g WG
- 150g Blei
- Weitwurfmontage
- Garnelen als Köder
ich habe ca 100 m weit geworfen, gefangen habe ich Barschartige Fische.
Die einheimischen haben mit Brot geangelt und Pose. Die haben Meeräschen und eine Art von Barsche gefangen.

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## Agalatze (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Strand aus.*

das angeln ist dort fast genauso wie in italien in der adria...
habe dort das vergnügen gehabt zur brandungs-WM für deutschland zu angeln. die meissten fische fängst du ganz dicht vom ufer...
die schweren brandungsruten sind in der regel nur bei heftiger welle zu gebrauchen.
wenn du noch fragen hast kannst mir ne pn schicken...


----------



## Hechtangler123 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Strand aus.*

Hallo,


so bin wieder da von Kroatien hab es denen einfach nur nachgemacht mit Brot und Pose.Habe so komische Fische gefangen mit gelben Streifen. Aber die haben für ihre größe sehr gut gezogen .

Danke für eure Antworten auch wenn sie zu spät waren.#6 
Grüße Dirk


----------



## Hechtangler123 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Strand aus.*



			
				boat_c19 schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du wie groß die Kvarner Bucht ist?


 
Ja na Klar ich war bei Rabac in der nähe von Pula kennste das?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## boat_c19 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Strand aus.*



			
				Hechtangler123 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja na Klar ich war bei Rabac in der nähe von Pula kennste das?
> 
> Gruß Dirk


 
Hi Dirk, kenne ich, ist aber noch nicht der Kvarner, gehört noch zu Istrien, deshalb auch meine Rückfrage, hätte für den Bereich Lovran/Medveja/Ika und Rijeka Tipps gehabt, ein kleiner Teil des Kvarner.

LG
Boat


----------



## fishcat (9. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Strand aus.*



boat_c19 schrieb:


> Hi Dirk, kenne ich, ist aber noch nicht der Kvarner, gehört noch zu Istrien, deshalb auch meine Rückfrage, hätte für den Bereich Lovran/Medveja/Ika und Rijeka Tipps gehabt, ein kleiner Teil des Kvarner.
> 
> LG
> Boat


 
Hi Boat_c19,
bin ab 14.08. zum 20 sten Mal in meinem Leben in Moscenicka Draga, direkt neben Medveja/Lovran.
Ich habe bisher nur nachts im Hafenbecken auf Aal geangelt.
Welche Tipps hättest Du denn ?


----------



## getchyouzander (13. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien vom Strand aus.*



Hechtangler123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> so bin wieder da von Kroatien hab es denen einfach nur nachgemacht mit Brot und Pose.Habe so komische Fische gefangen mit gelben Streifen. Aber die haben für ihre größe sehr gut gezogen .
> ...



Hallo,
solche mit gelben Streifen und barschartigen Flossen hab ich in Istrien und Kroatien auch schon öfter gefangen. Heißen dort Oblada wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Sollen auch gut schmecken:m.


----------

